# Words with double "L"



## begbrook (Sep 7, 2011)

I have lots of books (PDF files) which I convert to MOBI to put on my kindle.  For some reason any word with a double L in it e.g wall, only one L appears.  All other double letters are fine.  Can anyone help please?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...  Are you using Calibre to do your conversion?  I've not done conversions...perhaps someone else will know.

Betsy


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've seen this before and was surprised at how ofter the double l occurs; it's extremely irritating.  Don't know how to fix the problem so I'm also interested if someone has a solution.


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't come across this myself but I use Calibre to handle all my dealings with my Kindle.

I am grasping at straws here but are you sure that the word should carry a double 'L' ? you gave the example of 'wall' however many people misspell world like 'wonderful' 'fruitful' most of such words are spelt with a single 'L' .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I have seen that, the OP is saying that the "ll" disappears upon conversion.  Calibre, if that is what the OP is using (we haven't heard back), doesn't do a spell check as part of the conversion process, as far as I know.



Betsy


----------



## begbrook (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, Yes I am using Calibre for conversions and the problems occur on every word with a double L.  The main character of a book was called Ellie, so it was very frustrating as it appears as El ie.  Also some times whole sentances are repeated randomly. E.g.  It was a lovely day so they went to the  it was a lovely day  park


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

begbrook said:


> Hi, Yes I am using Calibre for conversions and the problems occur on every word with a double L. The main character of a book was called Ellie, so it was very frustrating as it appears as El ie. Also some times whole sentances are repeated randomly. E.g. It was a lovely day so they went to the it was a lovely day park


I suggest you drop a note to Calibre, He will either have a solution or will incorporate one in his weekly updates.
It might already be resolved, have you checked the Calibre website?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

begbrook said:


> Hi, Yes I am using Calibre for conversions and the problems occur on every word with a double L. The main character of a book was called Ellie, so it was very frustrating as it appears as El ie. Also some times whole sentances are repeated randomly. E.g. It was a lovely day so they went to the it was a lovely day park


I'm wondering if this is a badly formatted PDF rather than a conversion problem. Try opening the pdf in Adobe reader, highlighting some of the troublesome text and copying it, and then paste it into Notepad.

This will give you an insight into what's actually inside the PDF - which isn't always quite the same as what appears on the screen!


----------



## begbrook (Sep 7, 2011)

I have gone onto Calibre's website and this is what he says "Some PDFs use special glyphs to represent ll or ff or fi, etc. Conversion of these may or may not work depending on just how they are represented internally in the PDF".


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

begbrook said:


> I have gone onto Calibre's website and this is what he says "Some PDFs use special glyphs to represent ll or ff or fi, etc. Conversion of these may or may not work depending on just how they are represented internally in the PDF".


There you go. Living proof of the saying "if all else fails read the handbook"


----------

